# Need Explanation About Vacuum Adapter in Fester Book



## Remove (Jun 29, 2022)

I start studying how to make methamphetamine by reading Secret Of Methamphetamine Manufacture 7 edition by uncle fester, I confusing about chapter 3 preparation of phenylacetone, about vacuum adapter, fester explained, that in a vacuum adapter plug cotton and 2 teaspoon of drierite and plug cotton again, this makes a bed of drierite that prevent to falling into the flask and plugging tape in vacuum nipple, what function of plugging tape in vacuum nipple, and can you send explanation how to plugging tape to vacuum nipple, give me image is better, I'm still newbie 

thanks for the answer


----------



## ACAB

Hm, I think he means an Drying tube, which is felt with cotton wool and a desiccant, so that no humidity is accumulated, but dry air.





Well, I don't know the book, but that's what I imagine.


----------



## Remove

Pennywise said:


> Hm, I think he means an Drying tube, which is felt with cotton wool and a desiccant, so that no humidity is accumulated, but dry air.View attachment 5511View attachment 5512
> Well, I don't know the book, but that's what I imagine.



Pennywiseis drying tube different with vacuum adapter?


----------



## ACAB

Remove said:


> is drying tube different with vacuum adapter?



RemoveMany laboratory devices that have a connection for air are called vacuum adapters.
I would say vacuum adapter is a broad term, a drying tube is definitely a type of vacuum adapter, it is used to dry the air that is sucked in, the other way around it is not used at all. Then the use of cotton and desiccant, that fits exactly on a drying tube.


----------

